
Japan Heads Toward $1M Salaries in Battle for Tech Talent - z0a
https://sfgate.com/business/article/Low-Wage-Japan-Sees-100-Million-Yen-Jobs-Amid-12801068.php
======
DataWorker
The interesting question is what proportion of all programmer salaries are
going to the highly compensated. It might be the case that most salaries are
decreasing even though a small number of people are getting these multi-
million dollar paychecks.

